# Guitar-maker Fender Musical files for IPO



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I bet a lot of people would want to physically hold this stock just to have it:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/08/fender-ipo-idUSL4E8E83JZ20120308


----------

